# I dread this moment every year...



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

There's one moment I dread every year...the moment I check the weather forecast and find this for the first time...










NOTE: There was a bad word in there that I needed to block out.

Anyone else dread and hate s***? (And also consider it a bad word?)


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

RJ posted a picture of her yard on Halloween and I nearly fainted!  The yucky stuff (that shall be unnamed) was present all over her pumpkins.  ICK!  The pumpkins were soiled with it, lol.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm ambivalent about the cold weather. A good freeze will kill off the ground mold that is one of the things I'm allergic to (by now the ragweed is gone, thankfully), and while I can put on more clothes when it's cold, there is only so much I can take off when it's hot. But I do miss the sun as the days get shorter, and I really dislike shoveling s***.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I like to see some


Spoiler



snow


 every year, but not in November. I grew up in the Cleveland, Ohio area & my mom always got snow tires put on the car while she was working the polls on Election Day. It was never a good sign if it snowed prior to that day.

Snow is a big deal here in Central Virginia - it sends everyone in a panic. We often get ice at the start or end of a storm, which makes the roads more treacherous, especially with the hills. We have to be at work regardless, so I prefer snow on the weekend when I can enjoy it.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who loves frosty precipitation? Neither upstate New York nor Michigan has cured me of this mental illness yet


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I really hate s*** because I have to drive a good 40 minutes to work (on a good day) across open farmland.  At my old job (a 1 hour drive normally) I sometimes had to stay overnight and sleep on a treatment table because it was too dangerous to drive home and come back early the next morning.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

SNOW!!! 

I LOVE SNOW!!! 

SNOW!!! SNOW!!! SNOW!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

I love snow! There are few things as wonderful as a good old fashioned snowstorm!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

YIKES!! I am so grateful that I love in AZ.  They're saying upper to mid 80's here all week.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

You're talking about *this* stuff?





































Apologies about posting these horrible images.


----------



## Greg Slomba (Oct 31, 2010)

I am not ready for s***. I mean, I love sitting in front of a fire with the white stuff coming down outside, but sooner or later you have to go out and shovel it, then drive in it. Ugh! If I could hole up for the winter, I'd be fine--no such luck, though!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the way it looks.

I just wish my sidewalks and streets had heated concrete so the stuff would just evaporate.  (My college had heated sidewalks, and it was sooo cool.  You could see steam rise from them when it s***ed.)

Vicki


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> SNOW!!!
> 
> I LOVE SNOW!!!
> 
> SNOW!!! SNOW!!! SNOW!!!


Only a Texan or a skier could be that enthusiastic about s***. I'll admit I liked it a lot more when I was younger and did not have to deal with Arkansas drivers. Now, the only time I like it is if we don't have to get out in it and it disappears quickly. And I certainly don't want to deal with it in November.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you want to get in the mood, check out this thread from less than 10 months ago: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16891.0.html


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

loonlover said:


> Only a Texan or a skier could be that enthusiastic about s***. I'll admit I liked it a lot more when I was younger and did not have to deal with Arkansas drivers. Now, the only time I like it is if we don't have to get out in it and it disappears quickly. And I certainly don't want to deal with it in November.


Well, I have been a skiier since I could stand on 'em... My parents met while working @ Yosemite Nat'l Park where my dad was a ski instructor back in the 60's. I'm from Southern California by birth, (woohoo Big Bear & Mammoth Mtn skiing) but yea, married a Texan and have lived here for almost 7 years now...



NogDog said:


> If you want to get in the mood, check out this thread from less than 10 months ago: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16891.0.html


Yep.. I posted there.. LOVED the way our walnut tree looked after our 2 little snowstorms:


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

That S word is one of my least favorite thing in the winter time.  That's why I run to Key West as often as I can in the winter time.  I'm going next week, the week of Christmas, the last week of January/first week of Feb. and then in April.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the first


Spoiler



snow


 each year. After that, the only thing worse is another four letter word, r***!

I need to move to the desert.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

We're supposed to start getting sno-errr, the s-word on Thursday. While I think it will be exciting for the first week or so, I'm going to get realllly tired of it by the time April hits, which is usually when it starts melting.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

but it is so much easier to stay warm
sylvia


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

ak rain said:


> but it is so much easier to stay warm
> sylvia


not in my house! Curse old houses w/ out insulation! I really really hate being cold and there is only so much I can bundle up


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

What was I thinking?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> not in my house! Curse old houses w/ out insulation! I really really hate being cold and there is only so much I can bundle up


I live in a rainforrest it hard to stay dry so much easier in the snow. snow adds insulation to roof too. the worst is the stuff in between snow and rain -- slain or if its too cold to snow that hurts the skin.
sylvia


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> not in my house! Curse old houses w/ out insulation! I really really hate being cold and there is only so much I can bundle up


Ditto! I've got a huge three family I've got to heat with oil! Can someone say YIKES!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After last winter's traumatizing


Spoiler



blizzards


 I really hope I don't see any of that stuff this year.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm in Minnesota. If I let s--- get to me I'd be depressed about half the year. As long as I have a roof over my head, I'm at peace with it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Winter is the most beautiful and deadly of seasons. I loved it when I was young, and the cold did not bother me. Now that I have to shovel it, I'm not looking forward to it.  Retirement in the Bahamas is looking more and more appealing every year! I just hope it (the s***) stays away a few more weeks...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm with BT.  And I don't even live in Texas.  But I do ski...  but alas, no opportunity since DD was born.  Maybe this year.  It's high time she learned.  Here's to lots of the white stuff on the mountains, and none on the roads!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I like the first
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*awesome voice projection skilz*
Join us! If we want to see or experience the S***, we can drive a half hour (mt charleston) or two (Utah). Yet live without it everyday. Lol.  we r still in the 80s
*gasp handy dandy notebook**
Note to self: invest in a snow bird retreat.....eventually


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

We already had some... on Halloween.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm jealous!!!!  I've got my fingers crossed that I'll get to see it just ONCE this year!!!!  It's been well over 3 years since I've enjoyed snow.... tried to go to Illinois in December and they had a dry spell - it was cold with no snow.  

Where I live, the weather is pretty much the same almost all year round, quite boring!  And those pics of car crashes?  I've seen similar when it just drizzles here.... so maybe it's a good thing our weather is temperate!!!!

So while you're all bundled up in front of the fire with your white Christmas, remember that I'm here green with envy!


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Am I the only one who loves frosty precipitation? Neither upstate New York nor Michigan has cured me of this mental illness yet


Having lived in New York (between Buffalo and Niagara falls where copious amounts of the substance that must not be named is known to smother the world in its icey grip of death) and currently residing in Ann Arbor myself-I have to say, Yep, you're the only one. 

I am of the firm belief that contact with the air should not be painful. Or that car windshields should not have to be chiseled off every freakin time I go somewhere.

All to soon this will be the world...


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I want a few attractive flurries.
Then three feet in one go, and no reason to leave the house (which is stocked with groceries and hot cocoa).
Followed by 32 degree weather and enough time to clear it away.

And then nothing.

Can we arrange that?

If not?  I'm not so keen on it.  

But the cold weather is worse.  If I could never again have to hear the words "chill factor" that would be just fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It won't snow at all around here this winter.

You see, last winter, DH had to replace the church snow thrower twice.  And this fall, he performed repairs/maintenance on all three so they are all three running.  AND he's purchased spare parts for those things that are most likely to fail (cotter pins and such).  AND he has a stash of gasoline that he's treated with something to maintain the Octane.  One is at the church, one in our garage, and one in our friend's garage. Yep we are totally ready for snow.

Ergo:  there will be none.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

We just had our first


Spoiler



blizzard


last week already. Sorry to say it, but winter's here.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I love fall, but March seems so far away.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm on the side with pro-snow.  BRING IT!  I'm ready!!  Here and waiting...

{and yes, I ski, LOLOL}


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I think that snow is actually quite beautiful, but I don't enjoy driving in it.  I have a young husky who LOVES playing in the snow.  It's hard not to catch his joy when out playing with him in the snow!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

As long as it stays high in the Sierra Nevada, I don't mind. I just don't like it when it drops below 5,000 feet


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I love the white stuff.  But we usually don't get more than a foot or so total all winter, so it's kinda easy to enjoy it.  What I most definitely don't like is freezing rain.  And we tend to get a lot of that.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> SNOW!!!
> 
> I LOVE SNOW!!!
> 
> SNOW!!! SNOW!!! SNOW!!!


So do I. I love SNOW!!!!!


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

snow? what is snow? oh how I wish I could see snow instead of what we get here which is ICE! even worse, wish it was just snow, and of course Texas people cannot drive when it's icy, most businesses close but since I'm in healthcare, there is no closing the hospital for ice


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Heard this one a while ago:

A Texan Moves North

January 10:

It's 5:00PM. It's starting to snow. The first of the season and the first one we've seen in years. The wife and I took our hot buttered rum and sat by the picture window watching the soft flakes drift down, clinging to the trees and covering the ground. It was so beautiful.

January 11

We woke to a lovely blanket of crystal white snow covering the landscape. What a fantastic sight. Every tree and shrub covered with a beautiful mantle. I shoveled snow for the first time in my life and loved it. I did both the driveway and the sidewalk. later a snow plow came along and accidentally covered up the driveway with compacted snow from the street. The driver waved and smiled. I waved back and shoveled again.

January 12

It snowed an additional 5 inches last night and the temp has dropped to 11 degrees. Several tree limbs have snapped in the snow. I shoveled the drive again. Shortly afterwards the snowplow came again. Now the snow is a brownish-gray.

January 13

It warmed enough today to cause slush which froze again when the temp dropped. Bought snow tires for both cars. Fell on my


Spoiler



a**


 in the driveway. $145.00 to a chiropractor. Northing broken. More snow.

January 14

Still cold as


Spoiler



hell


. Sold the wife's car. Bought a 4x4 to get her to work. Slid into a guardrail anyways, considerable damage. Another 8 inches of snow last night. Both vehicles covered with salt and crud. More shoveling for me. The


Spoiler



d*mn


 snowplow came twice today.

January 15

It's 2


Spoiler



f'n


 degrees outside. More


Spoiler



f'n


 snow. Not a tree on our property hasn't been damaged. Power was off most of the night. Tried to keep from freezing to death with candles and a kerosene heater, which tipped over and nearly burned the


Spoiler



f'n


 house down. Managed to put out the flames but suffered 2nd degree burns on my hands plus lost all my eyelashes and eyebrows. car slid off the road on the way to the emergency room and totalled it.

January 16

More mother


Spoiler



f'n





Spoiler



god***


 white


Spoiler



sh**


 keeps coming down. Have to put on all the clothes we own just to get to the


Spoiler



f'n


 mailbox. If I ever catch the son-of-a-


Spoiler



b****


 who drives that


Spoiler



f'n


 snowplow, I'll chew open his chest and rip out his heart. I think he hides around the corner till I shovel. Power still off. Roof has started to cave in.

January 17

Six more


Spoiler



f'n


 inches of


Spoiler



f'n


 white


Spoiler



sh**


 and


Spoiler



f'n


 sleet and no tellin' what the


Spoiler



f***


 else fell last night. I wounded the


Spoiler



f'n


 snowplow


Spoiler



a**h***


 with an ice axe, but he got away. Wife left me. The car won't start. I think I'm going snowblind. I can't feel my


Spoiler



f'n


 toes. Haven't seen the sun in weeks. More white


Spoiler



sh**


 forecast. Wind chill is 22 below. I'm moving my


Spoiler



a**


 back to Texas.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

We had a decent snowfall last winter...I think we got 4 inches   The kids were beside themselves with glee and every house on our block had a snowman.  When we were all done playing with it and the kids had slopped slush all through the house and their soaking wet mittens, hats, and coats were everywhere I decided I'm quite happy we only have snow once every 10 years   One of our neighbors who has lived all over the world (his dad is military) said he'd never seen so many snowmen in one area at once.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

We don't much snow here--usually snows one to three times in a winter, so it's nice when we do have it. I think it's beautiful, but I don't like to drive in it and I hate ice storms. After we had such a hot summer, I'm looking forward to the the cold weather. For now. Give me one or two freezing days and I'll be whining about the cold.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I live in Fl. No snow here. I saw snow for the 1st time in my 32 yrs this past feb when we went to the grand canyon.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm in the- "I like it for a while" camp. I live in Rochester, NY and it snowed on Halloween while we were trick or treating. I like it for November and December and January, and then I get pretty tired of it. It generally is still snowing here right up until May rolls around. If I could go live in AZ from Feb to May I'd be happier I think.

Dawn


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Feste said:


> Having lived in New York (between Buffalo and Niagara falls where copious amounts of the substance that must not be named is known to smother the world in its icey grip of death) and currently residing in Ann Arbor myself-I have to say, Yep, you're the only one.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that contact with the air should not be painful. Or that car windshields should not have to be chiseled off every freakin time I go somewhere.


Oh how funny! I was in Ithaca for 4 years and am stuck live in A2 now. I love the s**w, except for the accidents it inevitably causes on I-94. It never fails . . .


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> What was I thinking?


I hear you. I hear the U.P. is quite bad with s***. (I live in the lower peninsula, by the way.) Our s*** is supposed to start Friday and mix with rain.

The only thing worse than s*** is i**. It's always a scary experience when you're driving down the freeway at night and there's cars in ditches all around you. That's when you pray the driver in front of you doesn't slam on their brakes.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

We actually had an...um...icy precipitation day in Texas last winter.  Absolutely wild.  Picked the kids up when school was canceled and had a fabulous afternoon playing in the stuff.  

I grew up in Tucson, Arizona.  The icy stuff is still exciting to me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

We had a pretty good coating of frost on the lawn this morning when I took the recycling cans out to the curb. Looked kind of pretty.  

Temps are up to the low 50s now, lots of sun, but rain tomorrow. In many ways I prefer 30 degrees and s***ing than 50 degrees and raining.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> In many ways I prefer 30 degrees and s***ing than 50 degrees and raining.


Or worse, 32 degrees with_ freezing_ rain, which is what we get a couple of times every winter. Much nastier to drive in than that fluffy white stuff.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

We're suppose to get some of that white stuff on Saturday and I am not looking forward to it at all. It's par for the course however. As far back as I can remember we have always had some sort of showing on before my birthday... which is Monday. For the record I really hate $n()w.  Why I'm living in the Great White North I will never understand.  I must really love maple syrup, moose and coins with loons on them or something.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

we have low 40s and rain now I wish it would turn to s**w. 
sylvia


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Oh how funny! I was in Ithaca for 4 years and am stuck live in A2 now. I love the s**w, except for the accidents it inevitably causes on I-94. It never fails . . .


Yeah. Of course 94 isn't ever that great. That stretch between Ann Arbor Saline and 23 at rush hour(shudder). If it is s***ing, it's surface streets for me(though not much better that time of day).


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I moved out the snow zone ten years ago and I don't plan to go back. Sometimes I get nostalgic about the fresh new snow that makes everything look so pretty, but then I remember that in Chicago it quickly turned gray and became slush. Also, right after a snow the temperature plummeted until going outside was painful, no matter how much you wrapped up.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Well Friday came and went...and we did get a little bit of the unspeakable 4-letter word.  It wasn't much, just a couple of little flakes...but you could still tell it was there.


----------

